# That huge $200-$600 Uber showed everyone was trick by Uber.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Many others on Reddit also mentioned it, Uber basically lured us in on a bonus we can't reach.

What they did was obviously ensuring we accept everyone as they know we drivers ignore pings and cancel often. The $75 it showed me last week was nice and I reached it but may have been part of the lure. It made me look forward to another one and Bam Uber nailed us this week to trick us into thinking we can get 80 rides for $600 extra but Uber knew the governor's will do a lock down again or it will be dead enough that drivers won't attain it. Sneaky Uber.

I made $230 last night with 24 rides but no more no thanks. I ain't doing Jack crap today.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Many others on Reddit also mentioned it, Uber basically lured us in on a bonus we can't reach.
> 
> What they did was obviously ensuring we accept everyone as they know we drivers ignore pings and cancel often. The $75 it showed me last week was nice and I reached it but may have been part of the lure. It made me look forward to another one and Bam Uber nailed us this week to trick us into thinking we can get 80 rides for $600 extra but Uber knew the governor's will do a lock down again or it will be dead enough that drivers won't attain it. Sneaky Uber.
> 
> I made $230 last night with 24 rides but no more no thanks. I ain't doing Jack crap today.


It was gonna be a long couple days but oh well.
Btw uber doesn't gaf about lockdowns or whatever
They just need drivers out and were willing to pay for em
You were gonna need short rides and to work a lot...
If my dad didn't live w me I woulda been getting these quests
Lyft sent me one for $1000 a couple months ago too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> The $75 it showed me last week was nice and I reached it but may have been part of the lure.


sounds to me like the objective Uber was aiming for was 100% successful. that shouldn't be a surprise? Uber wants drivers to take all pings; not be selective and pick and choose. they offer something, and many drivers go for it. If drivers didn't, Uber would not offer them.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Many others on Reddit also mentioned it, Uber basically lured us in on a bonus we can't reach.
> 
> What they did was obviously ensuring we accept everyone as they know we drivers ignore pings and cancel often. The $75 it showed me last week was nice and I reached it but may have been part of the lure. It made me look forward to another one and Bam Uber nailed us this week to trick us into thinking we can get 80 rides for $600 extra but Uber knew the governor's will do a lock down again or it will be dead enough that drivers won't attain it. Sneaky Uber.
> 
> I made $230 last night with 24 rides but no more no thanks. I ain't doing Jack crap today.


Where are you at? Phoenix, AZ. here.
The only thing we get offered is if you do 30 trips you will make 225.00. That's 6.50 a trip; FU Uber


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> Where are you at? Phoenix, AZ. here.
> The only thing we get offered is if you do 30 trips you will make 225.00. That's 6.50 a trip; FU Uber


Well I just stopped at 23 rides. Not worth the hassle and scramble. It is unsafe and makes drivers speed up fast to move to next pax. I have a new social on how I'm gonna approach Uber to pay down my mortgage fast. I'll just do Uber 20 or $30 a day evenings and send it to mortgage and eventually it will pay off. That'll be $10k a year off mortgage.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> Where are you at? Phoenix, AZ. here.
> The only thing we get offered is if you do 30 trips you will make 225.00. That's 6.50 a trip; FU Uber


Minneapolis


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> Where are you at? Phoenix, AZ. here.
> The only thing we get offered is if you do 30 trips you will make 225.00. That's 6.50 a trip; FU Uber


He said it was a bonus of $600 for 80 rides not a guarantee..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Usually friday thur sunday 600. Very hard to do.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Many others on Reddit also mentioned it, Uber basically lured us in on a bonus we can't reach.
> 
> What they did was obviously ensuring we accept everyone as they know we drivers ignore pings and cancel often. The $75 it showed me last week was nice and I reached it but may have been part of the lure. It made me look forward to another one and Bam Uber nailed us this week to trick us into thinking we can get 80 rides for $600 extra but Uber knew the governor's will do a lock down again or it will be dead enough that drivers won't attain it. Sneaky Uber.
> 
> I made $230 last night with 24 rides but no more no thanks. I ain't doing Jack crap today.


 You figured it out! Uber will screw you over.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Many others on Reddit also mentioned it, Uber basically lured us in on a bonus we can't reach.
> 
> What they did was obviously ensuring we accept everyone as they know we drivers ignore pings and cancel often. The $75 it showed me last week was nice and I reached it but may have been part of the lure. It made me look forward to another one and Bam Uber nailed us this week to trick us into thinking we can get 80 rides for $600 extra but Uber knew the governor's will do a lock down again or it will be dead enough that drivers won't attain it. Sneaky Uber.
> 
> I made $230 last night with 24 rides but no more no thanks. I ain't doing Jack crap today.


How many hours did you work that week?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

These are the kinds of offers Im getting here in PHX. I learned 4 years ago that these companies hate us. I pay their offers no mind but do take advantage when I can. Im still gonna gross over 1100 this week and this week was SLOW

This is the coming week. You gotta use common sense and your knowledge of your market when choosing one. Of course these idiots will offer you garbage.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> These are the kinds of offers Im getting here in PHX. I learned 4 years ago that these companies hate us. I pay their offers no mind but do take advantage when I can. Im still gonna gross over 1100 this week and this week was SLOW
> 
> This is the coming week. You gotta use common sense and your knowledge of your market when choosing one. Of course these idiots will offer you garbage.


Congrats....here's a cookie. BTW, you car must be one huge POS.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> sounds to me like the objective Uber was aiming for was 100% successful. that shouldn't be a surprise? Uber wants drivers to take all pings; not be selective and pick and choose. they offer something, and many drivers go for it. If drivers didn't, Uber would not offer them.


Just make the most you can for you if it makes sense. So slow I took 20 rides for 45.
Made my 200 goal with 258 in 20 rides. 2 days.
No more


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

It's funny how many people get amazed and bewildered when they realize a corporation is using *behavior modification* tecniques to control _peons_. INTO THE AUTONOMOUS VEHICLES, SHEEPLE!


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Real surprised you are all acting like these are bad deals....
$435 for 90 trips
$235 for 30 trips
$600 for 80 trips

And then you're like 'gonna gross 1100 and this week was slow'

With these deals you'd gross 1100 just on the weekend.

A trip worth $3.20 normally, assuming you get the bonus which is sorta tough but I've never missed one if I worked 12-14 hrs each day, becomes worth like $8.20, $11.20, $10.20 in this examples. The cost is the same. Min fare trips become great rides (assuming pickup isn't too far but you know how busy your area is and what you shouldn't take)

If your profit on a $3.20 fare was a dollar before the trips value just increased by like 500% at least.

And best of all it comes out of Uber's pocket. Probably the real reason I even do it. If 10 peons do 7 trips Uber makes their 435/235/600 but if I do those 70 trips then I take that from them?

Shieeeet the thought gets me out the bed in the morning.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Shynrix said:


> Real surprised you are all acting like these are bad deals....
> $435 for 90 trips
> $235 for 30 trips
> $600 for 80 trips
> ...


1) I don't get that deal
2) Even if I did: while home and hanging out on Friday between 3 and 9 PM with the app on I got exactly 4 rides. 
I was lucky to hit 20 rides over the whole weekend


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Then I probably wasn't talking to you~ but just to be clear for everyone else, I mean if you have the offers and know a reasonably busy place you can expect 2 rides an hour~ where I live now I can expect that but I lived 20 mins NW of here and would be lucky to get a request every 2 hours if I stayed at home.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Shynrix said:


> Then I probably wasn't talking to you~ but just to be clear for everyone else, I mean if you have the offers and know a reasonably busy place you can expect 2 rides an hour~ where I live now I can expect that but I lived 20 mins NW of here and would be lucky to get a request every 2 hours if I stayed at home.


From my home. 
Where would I go? To the country &#128515;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Shynrix said:


> Real surprised you are all acting like these are bad deals....
> $435 for 90 trips
> $235 for 30 trips
> $600 for 80 trips
> ...


But reality is you can't even get those many pings, especially not in all cities. Maybe some like Cali or something. Here in midwest its so dead from lockdown that I am actually making more money by saving on the gas and wear and tear and just sitting at home. Uber knows most drivers are just at home or are scared to drive due to Covid19 and same with customers, so they give these deals to drivers to see who will remain and be ready.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I just went online to see. 3 pings right away. All declined 
I’m not going out in 39 degrees with no red.


----------

